# Dark cat dead



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

Sorry to say I spotted a very dark long haired cat dead in the centre of the Eastwood Bypass between Eastwood and Ikea on Tuesday afternoon, sorry for the bad news


----------



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

Meant to say contact Broxtowe council at Kimberley I couldn't stop because of traffic.


----------

